# Ищу ноты (молдавские мелодии)



## lutchak_vasya (20 Фев 2015)

Коллеги последнее время начало меня интнресуваты молдавские мелодии возможно кто-то имеет такие ноты. Вот что меня интересует:
Povodjansko kolo...
Что-то такое. Одним словом в быстром темпе. Всем большое спасибо. Ноты выставляйте здесь или сбрасывайте на почту: 
[email protected]

Всем большое спасибо. С уважением Василий Лутчак


----------



## cobra111 (21 Фев 2015)

lutchak_vasya (21.02.2015, 00:02) писал:


> Коллеги последнее время начало меня интнресуваты молдавские мелодии возможно кто-то имеет такие ноты. Вот что меня интересует:
> Povodjansko kolo...
> Что-то такое. Одним словом в быстром темпе. Всем большое спасибо. Ноты выставляйте здесь или сбрасывайте на почту:
> [email protected]
> ...


----------



## cobra111 (21 Фев 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFXth69dDgs


----------



## Valah (22 Фев 2015)

Эта тема сербская (югославская, если хотите). Для информации: у молдаван (румын), подобные мелодии называются "Хора", у болгар - "Хоро", у югославов - "Коло".


----------



## Dmvlad (22 Фев 2015)

Балканская музыка... тоже хочу плиз ми, хелп ми... [email protected]


----------



## vev (22 Фев 2015)

*lutchak_vasya*, 

Вот есть некое Хоро. Авось пригодится


----------



## liubasha1998 (22 Фев 2015)

Здравствуйте!Ищу ноты!Помогите!
И.Тихонов-В.Кузнецов. "Саратовские переборы".
[email protected]


----------



## MAN (22 Фев 2015)

*liubasha1998*, ноты для дуэта отправил на указанную Вами почту, однако остался в некотором недоумении насчёт того, какое же отношение "Саратовские переборы" имеют к молдавской и т.п. музыке.


----------



## Kosthenko (23 Фев 2015)

lutchak_vasya (21.02.2015, 00:02) писал:


> Коллеги последнее время начало меня интнресуваты молдавские мелодии возможно кто-то имеет такие ноты. Вот что меня интересует:
> Povodjansko kolo...
> Что-то такое. Одним словом в быстром темпе. Всем большое спасибо. Ноты выставляйте здесь или сбрасывайте на почту:
> [email protected]
> ...


Пожалуйста, для всех - редкий сборник молдавских мелодий,есть еще где-то на дисках (более 20 Mb), буквально на днях найду и выложу здесь,если это будет актуально и не закрыта тема.


----------



## Kosthenko (23 Фев 2015)

Dmvlad|22.02.2015 написал(а):


> Балканская музыка... тоже хочу плиз ми, хелп ми... [email protected][/quote Пожалуйста,вот есть рабочая ссылка ((( http://acordeonisima.com/partituras.php )) на бесплатный ( и без регистрац.) болгарский аккордионн.сайт и заодно выкладываю 2-й обещанный сборник молдавских мелодий,играйте на здоровье и всем коллегам удачи и добра.


----------



## Dmvlad (23 Фев 2015)

Всем спасибо!!


----------



## PavelO_X (10 Апр 2015)

Извините , я родом и живу в Молдавии. .. Выше переданные сборники не являются чистыми молдавскими мелодиями. ..  Это какие та русские обработки , или варианты для Д.М.Ш..  У нас обычно , тяжёлые и красивые мелодии снимают на слуху , и редко пишутся на ноты. .. Вот вам хотя бы что то приблизительное


----------



## Mr.Big (10 Апр 2015)

Ребята очень нужны эти ноты, может знатоки молдавской, болгарской, румынской музыки помогут. Огромное всем спасибо. [email protected]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B7wStWswMU


----------



## PavelO_X (10 Апр 2015)

Это Болгарская народная. .. но опять же , не думою что они написаны на ноты. .. У нас ребята когда занимаются , то они могут сами сочинить вот такие мелодии из ходя из собственного  опыта. .. и всё это в пальцах и в памяти...


----------



## Kosthenko (11 Апр 2015)

Mr.Big писал:


> Mr.Big написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Ребята очень нужны эти ноты, может знатоки молдавской, болгарской, румынской музыки помогут. Огромное всем спасибо. [email protected]
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B7wStWswMU Наш форум иногда посещает румынский аккордеонист Stefan,напишите ему письмо изложив  свои вопросы.Вот его почтовые реквизиты (( stefan toma &lt;[email protected] )).С уважением  - Kosthenko/.


----------



## Mr.Big (11 Апр 2015)

Уважаемый Kosthenko, я Вам очень благодарен за такого рода подсказку.
Огромное спасибо.


----------

